# Attaching Fence Post to house



## ttsai (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm new to the forum so I apologize for any stupid questions in advance. I'm trying to build a fence between one corner of my house to the other corner of the detached garage. The space is about 58" across. I know I have to put in some posts to hang the door off of but the area is all concrete. I don't want to break the concrete so I was wondering if I can bolt the post to the the house and garage. I don't know if will do any damage to the house of if it will be enough support for the door. I've attached some pictures of the opening as well as the corner of the house and garage.

Thanks for any help or suggestions in advance.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't see why not. Are you sure it's concrete and not stucco over wood framing? 
If it's concrete, Tapcons should hold.
Either way, you may be able to hang the gate off the wall, without a post, if you'd like.


----------



## ttsai (Jan 30, 2012)

ratherbefishing said:


> I don't see why not. Are you sure it's concrete and not stucco over wood framing?
> If it's concrete, Tapcons should hold.
> Either way, you may be able to hang the gate off the wall, without a post, if you'd like.


It is stucco on the house. I meant I was hoping I didn't have to break the concrete on the ground to dig a hole for the post. Didn't realize that I can hang a gate off the house. What kind of bolts or fastners would I need to attach to the house and how would I find the studs underneath the stucco? Also if I drilled into the stucco would I need some kind of sealer to prevent moisture from getting in? Thanks.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Attach something solid to the wall...
then attach the fence to *that*


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would find the studs, bore a recess in 2x4 stock, drill and run 1/2" lag bolts with washers into the studs. That will provide the structure for both the latch and hinge side of your gate. It will be a wide gate so x-frame and and or install a turnbuckle system so you can tighten it up. I would put a wheel on the swinging end.

You should have framing members at the edges of the house and garage or whatever I am seeing so shouldn't have to search for studs.


----------

